# stop barking in the middle of the night



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Dresden will be 7 months tomorrow and the problem we are having is if anyone gets up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night he goes crazy barking...he's in his crate downstairs with Raven right next to him. My husband leaves for work at 3:00 am and he is quiet as a mouse. I try to ignore it, he eventually stops, but that's after everyone else has been awakened....I have thought about letting him come upstairs and sleep with us, but he has a hard time settling down (i'm a very light sleeper)....and now that the kids are home from college, they come in later at night and it happens again...besides ignoring the barking, any other suggestions?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I was in the same boat, college students home and up late!! Yikes,
We just ignored it and after awhile she just realized this was normal. I guess. My husband yells quiet and he does not care if we wake up the late sleeping college students as they wake us up.
for some reason my dosg listen to husband better than to me. Grrr.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

would he do this if the crate was next to your bed?


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

not sure....not sure if i even have room for in the bedroom


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

At 7 months he might be going through a little fear stage. When my dog was 7 months she would alert bark if she heard an unfamiliar sound downstairs. Soon she learned what sounds were familiar friends and her barking really stopped. She never barks when I enter the front door now. If a stranger knocks on the front door before they are at the door she might bark. Now if she barks at the front door and I know no one is there I take her to the door, show her that everything is alright and she gets over it. At 15 months she doesn't even whine in her crate in the morning, she just looks at me to see when I wake up. Her crate is near our bed. Dresden will soon learn when to bark and when he doesn't need to bark.


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

My husband goes to work at 3 in the morning one day a week and at odd hours on the weekend. We would turn a radio on low at night and it muffles any sounds he makes and the girls learned to be quiet when he's going out to work. They will even ignore him walking past their crates to get to the garage.


----------

